# Lucky Lab Portland Or, Sunday March 13



## Boris (Mar 7, 2016)

12:30 Sunday March 13, Lucky Lab 19th & NW Quimby is where I'll be. Will you?


----------



## Greg M (Mar 7, 2016)

I better not; it's Lori's birthday


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2016)

Why am I reminded of Marge's birthday? If I substitute the bowling ball with a bicycle, and I substitute the inscription "Homer" with "Greg", I think I know why.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 8, 2016)

See!  That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid.  Cleaning icing out of spokes sucks.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2016)

............................


----------



## Greg M (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn, I'm an hour late.  Dave's wiped his post clean.


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2016)

Update: There won't be a ride at the Lucky Lab this Sunday.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Update: There won't be a ride at the Lucky Lab this Sunday.




What? Is it going to rain, or do you guys never ride unless it is raining?


----------



## Greg M (Mar 11, 2016)

Everybody's coming up here for Lori's party?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't forget to change your clocks and such or everyone will be soaking wet with all the fine goodies you dreamt of all night.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Everybody's coming up here for Lori's party?




What time should we all show up? I'll bring my lighter for the candles and my own paper and plastic ware.


----------

